# Open Tournament Jon Boat Trail



## DustinPerdue (Feb 26, 2013)

We are gonna do an open tournament trail for a few lakes we wanna have fun and try to win a little money.These tournaments are all gonna be open tournaments so everyone is welcome to fish them. This is not a points trail its just a set schedule that open tournaments are gonna be available. Dana has checked all the other jon boat clubs to make sure that we want be on the same dates.
Must be registered before take off!!!!
7:00AM-3:00 PM
$40 Per Boat and $10 of that is Big Fish
Winner Takes All!!

April 20-Cedar Creek
May 18-Fort Yargo
June 15-Lanier/Lula Park 10 hp limit on motors
July 20-Cedar Creek
Aug 17-Bear Creek

Please if anyone has any questions or concerns please contact.
Dana Patton-(678)549-5699or
Dustin Perdue-(770)374-2194

Thanks guys I hope you all can come out and fish with us and have a little fun.
We are trying to make this fun along with being respectful of all the other clubs dates they are gonna fish.
If anyone has questions or concerns about dates etc. Please PM me for more info. Thanks Dustin and Dana


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 26, 2013)

I will be there on April 20


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 26, 2013)

Good deal man spread the word we are looking for a good turnout..


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 26, 2013)

Also got a buddy putting on a varner sunday trail also if you could spread the word for that too.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 26, 2013)

can't fish many of them but i will say that the bear creek will have a bunch of boats there since a lot of trails will be over. i will def be there.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 26, 2013)

I will show up for the bear creek but do be aware there is another club and i think there name is anchor bass club with 10-15 boats that might be at one of these lakes idk they dont have a website. I met one of there members at bps. Hope they see this new club so they dont have a tourny on the same lake. Just a heads up


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up we will research thanks again!


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 26, 2013)

I checked anchor bass club schedule and we are all clear of them. Thanks alot for the heads up.


----------



## Driftingrz (Feb 27, 2013)

I could probably join at cedar creek. Not sure exactly where the other reservoirs are


----------



## bowhunter91 (Feb 27, 2013)

How many spots are y'all gonna payout to?


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 27, 2013)

1st place winner take all for the time bein that's subject to change gotta talk with Dana.


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 27, 2013)

Possibly 2nd place we have to see what kind of turnouts we are gonna have!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 27, 2013)

Ill be at some of 'em


----------



## GIGLM9 (Feb 27, 2013)

HVBA will be at Varner on June 15th.


----------



## wwright713 (Feb 27, 2013)

All of these lakes are going to get fished into the ground if folks don't stop putting on little tourneys and start fishing with a club that already exists...There Arent many dates left to put on a tourney on a lake that doesn't already have a club on it. Just my two cents!


----------



## wwright713 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hvba and Sjba are open clubs come fish with one of us and make some money


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 27, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> All of these lakes are going to get fished into the ground if folks don't stop putting on little tourneys and start fishing with a club that already exists...There Arent many dates left to put on a tourney on a lake that doesn't already have a club on it. Just my two cents!



Most of the lakes we have are north except varner and looks like we are gonna take it of! So we have this very well handled.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 27, 2013)

Dustin, Dana, High Voltage has a tourney scheduled for June 15th at Varner. They'll have 25 - 30 boats there for that one.

Believe you should check the schedules of the Jon Boat clubs so you don't end up piggy backing the same lakes on the same day. 
All the clubs fish Saturdays now.


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 28, 2013)

Got it handled Dick Perron that's the only day we conflict with anyone


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll fish all I can, how's sandy creek sound for the 15th of June?


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 28, 2013)

Did a few changes to the open tournament jon boat trail. Guys let me know of what yall think. Thanks Dustin and Dana


----------



## Driftingrz (Feb 28, 2013)

Good to see lula park on there. Thats my usual fishing area


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 28, 2013)

Good deal man i hope we are doing a good job with the schedule!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 28, 2013)

Good Luck with the new club, Dana & Dustin.


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 28, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> All of these lakes are going to get fished into the ground if folks don't stop putting on little tourneys and start fishing with a club that already exists...There Arent many dates left to put on a tourney on a lake that doesn't already have a club on it. Just my two cents!



Well said


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 28, 2013)

I may get on 1 or 2, I didnt know georgia lakes were for clubs only, have a tourney at whatever lake you want imo.


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 1, 2013)

Bugpac said:


> I may get on 1 or 2, I didnt know georgia lakes were for clubs only, have a tourney at whatever lake you want imo.



Yes sir u are right! Some of these guys think they are the only ones who should fish them!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bugpac said:


> I may get on 1 or 2, I didnt know georgia lakes were for clubs only, have a tourney at whatever lake you want imo.



now thats "well said"!!!!

and Ill make the Lula park one to!


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 1, 2013)

Good deal man thanks everyone for the positive responses!


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 1, 2013)

What are you guys usung for livewells? Aereated coolers?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 1, 2013)

Driftingrz said:


> What are you guys usung for livewells? Aereated coolers?



Yes sir


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes guys that's one of our rules is to have a live well.


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 1, 2013)

We fishin alone or with a partner, or does it matter? 3 or 5 fish limit?


----------



## shooterinthefeild3 (Mar 2, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> All of these lakes are going to get fished into the ground if folks don't stop putting on little tourneys and start fishing with a club that already exists...There Arent many dates left to put on a tourney on a lake that doesn't already have a club on it. Just my two cents!




It's public water. I say keep em coming.


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 2, 2013)

You can fish alone or with a partner! And it's a 5 fish limit!


----------



## EgoBruiser (Mar 2, 2013)

I will be there!


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 2, 2013)

EgoBruiser said:


> I will be there!



Good deal man if you have any questions just call or txt me or Dana!


----------



## Jacobpatton (Mar 2, 2013)

Starting to look like it will be a good turn out. I hope there is a good pot the dates i fish!


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys its really looking like we are gonna have a really great turnout so if anyone else is interested please let us know its gonna be a really great time and a chance to win a little money too!!!

Also if anyone who would like to fish and doesn't have a partner let one of us know and we will see if we can find you a partner..


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 3, 2013)

*Livewell*



DustinPerdue said:


> Yes guys that's one of our rules is to have a live well.



Can we use areated coolers?


----------



## Jacobpatton (Mar 3, 2013)

12mcrebel said:


> Can we use areated coolers?


Yes thats what most guys are using!


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 3, 2013)

I have my first aerated  cooler i hope and pray it works well!!


----------



## littlejon (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds like you guys are putting a emphasis on having some fun. I like that and seems it wont hurt the wallet. Would you consider allowing a 15 HP for Lula Park? Its the smallest outboard I have and I can weigh a boat down a good bit so I'm not traveling fast.


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 9, 2013)

what size coolers are you guys using for a livewell? i just pulled a basserator livewell pump out of a parts boat i have. and plan on getting another cooler or using one of the ones i have.


----------



## wwright713 (Mar 9, 2013)

15gallon


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 28, 2013)

Figured id bump this thread since the other one didnt have any dates and locations


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 28, 2013)

Just an FYI (In no way being rude so no pot stirring) SWAT has a tournament on 4-13-13 at Cedar Creek (A week before yours). We have 22 paid members and I thought would be courteous to everyone by mentioning our event. Just for your reference we have our schedule voted on every first weekend in December of every year and posted on the SWAT website.


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 28, 2013)

MerkyWaters said:


> Just an FYI (In no way being rude so no pot stirring) SWAT has a tournament on 4-13-13 at Cedar Creek (A week before yours). We have 22 paid members and I thought would be courteous to everyone by mentioning our event. Just for your reference we have our schedule voted on every first weekend in December of every year and posted on the SWAT website.



We will still be fishing April 20 Cedar Creek thanks for heads up!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 29, 2013)

You just may wanna prefish on Sunday, lake gets busy with 30 boats.


----------



## DustinPerdue (Mar 29, 2013)

bugpac said:


> you just may wanna prefish on sunday, lake gets busy with 30 boats.



10 4


----------



## muzzydoug (Mar 30, 2013)

anyone needing a partner?


----------



## bighunter23 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ill be there on April 20th!


----------



## muzzydoug (Apr 1, 2013)

hey bighunter23   do u have a partner? if not u wanna team up?


----------



## bighunter23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry muzzydoug already have a partner. Ill keep an ey out for an open seat.


----------

